# Fall Snapper Season



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

What's the word on the opening of ARS this fall?


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

The council starts their meeting today. Please see http://www.gulfcouncil.org/council_meetings/agenda/Committee Schedule - 08-11.pdf 

Looks like discussion will be mainly on Tuesday.


----------



## coolchange (Mar 27, 2011)

*red snapper no fall season*

looks like we are 1 million lbs over so no fall season and less than 48 days next year, what a crok of ##it! E mail came from pres of NACO Bob Zales, I knew they would beat us out of everything, they said average size of snapper 1/2lb bigger than expected this year, imagine that


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Generally in fish populations a larger average fish is a bad thing. Not saying this is true with snapper however.


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

coolchange said:


> looks like we are 1 million lbs over so no fall season and less than 48 days next year, what a crok of ##it! E mail came from pres of NACO Bob Zales, I knew they would beat us out of everything, they said average size of snapper 1/2lb bigger than expected this year, imagine that


Could you share the email?


----------



## coolchange (Mar 27, 2011)

if I was computer savvy i would, I will look into it when i have some time maybe 2morrow


----------

